# Rhom ?



## Vince302

What do you guys think?

when i got him

november 02 2010 @ about 2" 1/4










december 08 2010 




































january 19 2011


















today feb 08 2011










don't know if it can help .. about is personnality: I can see some green/blue reflect near his lateral line on each side , he is starting to chase my finger i bit , he chase is reflect in the glass sometimes when feeding , he stay 90% of the time in the same corner using about 1/4 of his 55gal 4 foot long tank, he attack my pleco and other bottom fish with lots of agressivity when they came too close!

sold as a rhom by my lfs .

thanks !


----------



## TheCableGuy

S.sanchezi


----------



## hugoale1

sanchezi to me too


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Sanchezzii


----------



## Smoke

Dirty Sanchez


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Smoke said:


> Dirty Sanchez


Hey sanchezzi are awsome p's ! Srry that your lfs shop labled it as a rhom, but sanchez are really aggressive and not shy if theyr raised rite. Ask zanni to send you a vid of his sanchezzi its very cool


----------



## Vince302

Well ... 100% sure sanchezy? haha









I suppose a sanchezi can live couple years in a 55 ? how about their grow rate?


----------



## Grosse Gurke

They can live forever in a 55. He might get to 7" in captivity.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

S.Sanchezi. What is its diet like?


----------



## Vince302

I feed him tetra color tropical about 2 times a day ,( I don't buy this for him , just got a full can from my friend...)

hes was feeding his convict with this

I also feed him earth worm and shrimp 1-2 time a weeks

Johnny Zanni: I see you also got a sanchezi... do you suggest others things to feed him , how do you like yours ?

thanks!!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

I unfortunately have never been able to get mine to eat pellets. So for now he eats shrimp, talapia or haddock. I feed mine once every two days. The reason I asked about the diet is he doesn't have much red.

Here is mine.


----------



## Talonfal

Im pretty sure your supposed to put your finger on the outside of the tank for finger chasing LMAO


----------



## Uncle Jesse

That is a gorgeous piranha man. I would take that over a baby rhom any day! I had one just like it but it just died one day.


----------



## Smoke

piranha-freak101 said:


> Dirty Sanchez


Hey sanchezzi are awsome p's ! Srry that your lfs shop labled it as a rhom, but sanchez are really aggressive and not shy if theyr raised rite. Ask zanni to send you a vid of his sanchezzi its very cool
[/quote]

Dude take it easy, don't be so quick to jump to conclusions


----------



## kanito107

Johnny_Zanni said:


> I unfortunately have never been able to get mine to eat pellets. So for now he eats shrimp, talapia or haddock. I feed mine once every two days. The reason I asked about the diet is he doesn't have much red.
> 
> Here is mine.


a member from p-fury didnt like my tank because it had blue gravel. when i saw yours i thought it looked good idk why they gave me a hard time about mine.









nice sanchezi btw


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

I think there is only about 3 people who like time. I don't mind it and niether does the sanchezi.

Finger chasing outside the tank is overrated.


----------



## Da' Manster!

I have to disagree...I think it's an Eigenmanni, IMO....Still a good fish to have!...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Smoke said:


> Dirty Sanchez


Hey sanchezzi are awsome p's ! Srry that your lfs shop labled it as a rhom, but sanchez are really aggressive and not shy if theyr raised rite. Ask zanni to send you a vid of his sanchezzi its very cool
[/quote]

Dude take it easy, don't be so quick to jump to conclusions








[/quote]
Im not.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Da said:


> I have to disagree...I think it's an Eigenmanni, IMO....Still a good fish to have!...


Could be, depending on the collection point.

I am still unsure it could be S.Sanchezi but its the best I got right now.


----------



## Vince302

New pictures one month later if someone have another idea what he is .
pic from :11/02/08


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

S.Hollandi


----------



## JustJoshinYa

^^^ thats a bold statement....

im gonna stick with my first guess and impression vince!!! i say Rhom!!! Rhom Rhom Rhom, maybe compressus, but ill put my money on rhom give it 4-5 months and check it


----------



## Vince302

Hey thanks JustJoshinYa for bringing back a little hope!!


----------



## notoriouslyKEN

Vince302 said:


> New pictures one month later if someone have another idea what he is .
> pic from :11/02/08


This picture makes me think rhom. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, since it's been a while since I've id'd piranha, but the belly scutes look fairly even, which is consistent with Rhoms. I believe Sanchezi have uneven belly scutes.

Edit: Although, I just checked out OPEFE and they talk about the prominence of belly scutes on Sanchezi, which look fairly prominent on your fish. Still going to go Rhom based on shape, though.


----------



## Sylar_92

Looks like a sanchezi to me, the face is more blunt and the red anal fin is very dominant as on most sanchezi I have seen before. I also believe its a sanchezi due to the spotting pattern which looks different for a rhom's pattern. Beautiful fish either way and looks agressive from that chimple developing.


----------



## FEEFA

I dont think that its a rhom and am not sure its a sanchezi although at first glance it might be.
As was said the scutes are uniform, not sure if that would completely rule out sanchezi or not though.

I would update this thread again in a few months and see what it looks like then.

Who knows it may be an undescribed species or something thats a lil less common/more rare?

I may have missed it but do you know the colection point?

Whatever it is I think its a great looking p









Hopefully piranha guru will chime in here, he's always got great opinions on id's

Looks alot like pic 14

http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/unid_pira_sp.html


----------



## Vince302

Thanks for the replys !

collection point... all i know is that my lfs got him from a guy at Montreal

I will post pic next month !


----------



## Moondemon

In what lfs did you buy him ?


----------



## Vince302

My lfs here in Sorel , animalerie cartier


----------



## Vince302

It look like most of you was right ... look like a sanchezi to me ...

picture from yesterday may 04




























can we say it is a sanchezi @100% or still need to wait next month ?

he's about 4" , still no red on belly and eyes ...


----------



## hastatus

S sanchezi.


----------

